# Sweet potatoes



## imbrod (May 9, 2015)

I just recently ate sweet potatoes for the first time in my life as a side dish on a bbq.

I was amazed! What's your take on it? Are those healthy? Are there some cool recepies?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes. They are very healthy.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

They get less healthy when covered in brown sugar and marshmallows though.


----------



## imbrod (May 9, 2015)

Hahaha...

As for some healthy recipes?

I found some here http://www.sweetpotatorecipes.info/Home/


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

Easiest and best:

Baked in their skins until the outside is kind of crispy and the inside is soft & creamy. Mash the insides with butter & salt and squeeze lime juice over it,.

Peel then cut into cubes or wedges, toss with olive oil and salt and roast in a 425 degree oven until the outside is carmelized & little crispy. Leave room between chunks or wedges so they brown properly.

Oh, and my favorite Thanksgiving dish is this one:

http://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/sweet-potatoes-with-bourbon-and-maple

It is crazy good. And a HUGE hit.


----------



## imbrod (May 9, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## jlh2003 (May 19, 2015)

Love sweet potatoes! Sweet tatter fries are awesome


----------



## imbrod (May 9, 2015)

jlh2003 said:


> Love sweet potatoes! Sweet tatter fries are awesome


Do you make it exactly the same way as regular fries?


----------



## jlh2003 (May 19, 2015)

imbrod said:


> Do you make it exactly the same way as regular fries?


Yes pretty much


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

Sweet Potato Gnocchi with brown butter Sage Sauce.


----------



## ben oliver (Jun 29, 2015)

Oven roasted sweet potato wedges. Do 'em exactly like regular potato wedges. Very good with a ranch dipping sauce!


----------



## chef joe atkins (Feb 13, 2015)

Try sweet potato biscuits; many southern cookbooks and southern styled magazines have recipes


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

Did you know that of all the tuberous vegetables out there that sweet potatoes are THE most nutritious on the list! The reason is because they have the most amount of nutritionally accessible vitamins and minerals. They are loaded with potassium, magnesium, iron, vitamins A, C, E & B6. Plantains are close if we are talking starchy carbs but for a root veg I think Sweet Pots takes the cake!! To get my calcium, and folate in there I add turnips to the mix and voila.....super loaded awesomeness!!! (Although I grow lots of this myself to make sure they are not commercially impacted with pesticides and fertilizers which IMHO makes a huge difference if you are battling a disease as I am.)

I mash it all together with some grass-fed butter, s&p and some garam masala mix......freaking awesome!!  (yup I know....weird but it is good....lol)


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

Made a delicious salad yesterday with roasted sweet potatoes, roasted zucchini and chickpeas sauteed in olive oil with garlic. Toss it all together with chopped parsely and slivered scallions. Dressing was tahini with lemon zest and juice, olive oil and more garlic. It was wonderful a day old, too.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

imbrod said:


> Do you make it exactly the same way as regular fries?





jlh2003 said:


> Yes pretty much


Actually, I soak the cut sweet potatoes in water for 30-60 minutes before frying. They usually dry up and don't have time to crisp on the outside; get squishy, limp, and overcooked when you don't.

I'd soak them as well when baking wedges.


----------



## everydaygourmet (Apr 4, 2012)

light smoke over apple or cherry cold as you can muster for a couple of hrs increase the heat and cook for another 30 mins, or transfer to an oven 275, half brush with melted butter, S&P and finish cut side down over charcoal, concentrates the sugars and the flavor is awesome!

Cheers!

EDG


----------



## letsforker (Jul 20, 2015)

Everyday Gourmet, that sounds absolutely amazing (just looked for the love heart eyes emoji but alas, it is not here).

Smoking everything makes it so much better, yeah? ;-)


----------



## netyoda (Jul 12, 2015)

We get a little man who passes by every day with a little mobile chimney.  The sweet potatoes spend all day baking in that oven and are cooked to perfection.

I prefer regular spuds, as I'm not fond of sweetness, but grabbing a few of these and smothering them in butter has been known to work on more than one occasion.


----------



## chef joe atkins (Feb 13, 2015)

I can post my sweet potato recipe if anyone wants it. I should have a sweet potato salad recipe, if I can find it.


----------

